# Real Problems late into flower



## mintminty59 (Jan 5, 2008)

1st of all id like to say a massive thank you to everyone who has helped me get this far.

As you can see from the photos its got to this stage very quickly and I am affraid I am loseing her again. I have tried a flush out which doesnt appear to have helped so I am sure its a defficancy of some kind.

It must be now into about 9 weeks into flower or there abouts.
Could anyone offer any advice on what I can try now , and if it is a problem with nutts which ones do I need to buy to nurse her back to health.

Thanks once again. P.S its a california orange bud.


----------



## mintminty59 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the solution I have to hand


----------



## Canso (Jan 5, 2008)

9 weeks into flower,
she must be done real soon.
maybe time to harvest, rather then treat.


----------



## mintminty59 (Jan 5, 2008)

The buds are still growing , and the ones on the bottom of the plant are no where near the size of the ones at the top. I am using lowish lighting so there going to take a bit longer. But if others agree its showing signs of time to harvest them I will do


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

if she`s been in flower for 9 weeks and that is all the bud she`s packed on i`d say you have problems, extremely stunted.
she barely looks 2 weeks in man.
what`s your ph, how often have you been feeding them and with what?
also have you been keeping to your light cycle?
looks like there`s a Mg/N def for sure, but there`s probably alot more than that!


----------



## mintminty59 (Jan 5, 2008)

It has been very strict on a 9 hour light on and rest off cycle.

I rarely use that NPK solution once a month and usually very little.
I will buy some MG tommorow and add it in the water and give it a feed.
I have always had a problem with slow growth but it is growing all the same. I thought MG tbh with you but as you said there is probably more problems aswell its knowing what they are.

The PH level is just under 7 Nutral.
I know I have made many mistakes but this is my 1st ever plant , and was proud to get this far only I dont want her to die on me now


----------



## Hick (Jan 6, 2008)

> It has been very strict on a 9 hour light on and rest off cycle.


..plants will produce much better under 12/12 than under 9/15.
http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/marijuanabotany4.html


----------



## Old Bud (Jan 8, 2008)

What Hick said. If you are using 9 on and 15 off it's lucky they flowered at all. 12/12 is the way to go to flower.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..plants will produce much better under 12/12 than under 9/15.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree 9/15 cost you some buds


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2008)

i have to agree here set the lights to 12/12 and you should see some improvement in growth but of the plant is about 9 weeks in depending on strain (ive not grown the cali so i have no refrence as to its flowering time) it may also be about time to harvest IMO go with the light change for 2 weeks and then see how the plant reacts at this stage in flowering. and keep us posted with any changes.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 9, 2008)

First ever plant, well congrats on making it to the finals!!!

   That looks like totally normal nitrogen depletion / leaf drop that occurs into later flowering to my eye.  It's scary as hell but alas, it is the life cycle of the plant.  
   I think you are essentially home free at this point.  Just don't burn it with fertilizer, if you do fertilize again.  The 9/15 cycle has put the plant into a slightly weird situation, where it seems the sun leaves have done their thing on schedule and are getting ready to die off, but the buds haven't developed as much as they might have by now.  I mean if you figure that's 3 less hours of light than a normal 12/12 x 63 days, or around 27% less total light energy....but anyway it is a "highly" successful venture regardless.
   You probably know this but don't harvest within 2 weeks of the last fertilization for your own health's sake ~


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeppers,
  I think that Hick and barefootbob are getting you dialed in there.
Good luck with your finish dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 9, 2008)

goodluck bro hope it works out for u


----------



## naturalhi (Jan 9, 2008)

Since nobody else mentioned the nutes theor I will, that's a veg nute you're showing thin that pic:>)

And this all goes to prove my theory that mj being a weed can live thruogh just about any abuse=>D


----------



## medicore (Jan 9, 2008)

That stinks man, well, maybe they are small but maybe they pack a punch.


----------



## jimm (Jan 14, 2008)

N definciency, plus go to 12/12. Check your soil, it might be ph lockup. You might try transplanting into slightly bigger pots and use MG potting mix with the 3 month fert in it. That should green up new growth. The yellow leaves won't improve even if you fix the problem.

deficiency pics:
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 14, 2008)

Who told you got use 9/15 light schedule?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 14, 2008)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> And this all goes to prove my theory that mj being a weed can live thruogh just about any abuse=>D


 

if she`s been heavily stressed during her lifetime, the bud will look good,smell good, but potency is most deffinately affected.
i had 3 crops which produced around 18oz in total(my first newbie grows)-the bud was crap, i still have it sitting in my freezer,i might make hash or oil. but i also like to take the bud from my latest grow of NL-just cured-and compare it to the bad stuff,i.e the difference in calyx size and density aswell as the resin production-which is not too hot in the old crud, but monumental in the NL.
A WEED!!! that`s sacraligious naturalhi-it`s a herb, God`s very own gift to man!:shocked:              
 :lama:  :angrywife: lol


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 14, 2008)

Our prayers are with you dude...Our father who art...


----------



## naturalhi (Jan 15, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> if she`s been heavily stressed during her lifetime, the bud will look good,smell good, but potency is most deffinately affected.
> i had 3 crops which produced around 18oz in total(my first newbie grows)-the bud was crap, i still have it sitting in my freezer,i might make hash or oil. but i also like to take the bud from my latest grow of NL-just cured-and compare it to the bad stuff,i.e the difference in calyx size and density aswell as the resin production-which is not too hot in the old crud, but monumental in the NL.
> A WEED!!! that`s sacraligious naturalhi-it`s a herb, God`s very own gift to man!
> 
> ...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 16, 2008)

my bad...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 16, 2008)

I think if harvesting now would be a waste of time !!
The reason I say that I had a plant that was 5 feet and it looked like ur in some what and I ended up harvesting and curing and I can say the TASTE SUX and that u won't get any buzz off of it.
I have to GIVE it away Or throw it to the my Goats and chickens !!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 16, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> my bad...


 

LOL 
What a Word       My bad         I get all over my grand kids for saying that word and they just don't under stand it just they way they use the word and my grand son said he came up with that word and everyone else followed him and he is only 10 and I had to Laugh at him and tell him that came off the movies a year or so ago and I had to go and down load the movie to show him he wasn't the first lol

I know Bad can mean different ways of saying thing and when I was growing up we use   That Bad   when it come to a sharp looking car or some thing like that..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah man, i thought it was suited to the post, but honest i`m over 10!lol 
gotta love the kids-they come out with the funniest things ever...:spit: :ccc:


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 2, 2008)

First of thank you for all your posts I very much appreciate it.

Well I took the plunge and cut some off , dried it out in my pc case (gets nice and warm in there with a 8800 GTX) and well what a mind melt lol. This stuff is lethal the buds may have been small but my god what a punch they packed.

The leaves all went Dark red as I havent cut it all away thought I might keep some gorwing as the stuff on the bottom of the plant got loads of new white hairs and looked to be getting fatter.

So shes still going strongish and yea shes taken hell of a lot of abuse but she keeps on trucking. The whole leaves going red was a shock tho I am not sure if this is normal for cali , but I recomend it for person starting out as they are hardy as hell plants. I got another going from seed now.
If anyone wants pics of the red leaves id be happy to send them.

Ohh and I repotted it with fresh compost just incase the other was foobard and shes still alive lol.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 2, 2008)

mintminty59 said:
			
		

> 1st of all id like to say a massive thank you to everyone who has helped me get this far.
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photos its got to this stage very quickly and I am affraid I am loseing her again. I have tried a flush out which doesnt appear to have helped so I am sure its a defficancy of some kind.
> ...


 
I'd guess she is finishing and the small size is due to light cycle.  9/15 will produce a very small plant.   12/12 is the way to go for sure.


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 2, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I'd guess she is finishing and the small size is due to light cycle. 9/15 will produce a very small plant. 12/12 is the way to go for sure.


 
Yea I took the recomendations and changed it to 12/12 after I changed the pot to a bigger one with new soil in.


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 2, 2008)

here are the new pics , and of course of the new buds that seems to come from nowhere.

Notice how red the leaves are.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I'd guess she is finishing and the small size is due to light cycle.  9/15 will produce a very small plant.   12/12 is the way to go for sure.


Plants produce _"twice"_ as much thc under 12 hours of light, than under 10 hours.
You've not only deprived your plant of the essentials to grow to its potential, you have deprived it of the ability to produce thc to its potential.


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Plants produce _"twice"_ as much thc under 12 hours of light, than under 10 hours.
> You've not only deprived your plant of the essentials to grow to its potential, you have deprived it of the ability to produce thc to its potential.


 

I know hick i totally dropped a clanger , its still a not bad smoke tho better than what u can buy these days. I have lerned a great deal for next time around. I have put another seed in to germinate last one in the packet. 3 of them failed to even grow from seed so fingers crossed.

I probably do a journal of that one.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 2, 2008)

this plant seems like a good candidate to regenerate.  Why not switch your lights to 24/0 but leave a few buds on the lower part to regrow??  if she regrows you get a 2nd chance at doing her right.  I use a hydro setup, but since you repotted anyway, I'd guess it'd be worth a try.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2008)

mintminty59 said:
			
		

> I know hick i totally dropped a clanger , its still a not bad smoke tho better than what u can buy these days. I have lerned a great deal for next time around. I have put another seed in to germinate last one in the packet. 3 of them failed to even grow from seed so fingers crossed.
> 
> I probably do a journal of that one.



..."Nothing" supercedes your own, first hand experience., or your 'own grown...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2008)

Learn as u go !!


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 2, 2008)

so you think she will regenerate tho , there is some fat buds on the bottom , intresting thought tho. She has lost almost all her fan leaves and only the red leaves on the buds are whats keeping her alive at the moment.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 3, 2008)

"IMHO" i`d forget the re-veg, best to start a fresh and learn from your mistakes. a  re-veg is possible although when i had the same idea about 1 yr ago the feedback was "not really worth the hassle" unless she`s your last plant/seed-stick in there man.
little bit of effort now for a life time of growing...
BTW, those look like flower nutes to me, way back.


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 3, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> "IMHO" i`d forget the re-veg, best to start a fresh and learn from your mistakes. a re-veg is possible although when i had the same idea about 1 yr ago the feedback was "not really worth the hassle" unless she`s your last plant/seed-stick in there man.
> little bit of effort now for a life time of growing...
> BTW, those look like flower nutes to me, way back.


 
How do you mean mate they look like flower nutes way back? could you explain.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 3, 2008)

mintminty59 said:
			
		

> How do you mean mate they look like flower nutes way back? could you explain.


the NPK ratio in the pic at the beggining of the thread/4-4-8 or something....


----------



## mintminty59 (Feb 4, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> the NPK ratio in the pic at the beggining of the thread/4-4-8 or something....


 
Ohh i see what you mean yes , not enough nitrogen and higher level of patassium I realised that when I actually read it again. Yea I totally messed up this time , but I got something for my troubles so next time I know exactly what to do and what not to do. I may even do a journal this time around so people can spot my mistakes early on.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah man, do a journal for sure dude, it helps loads with lil` problems  that crop up and goes out to everyone who ever posted on it,many minds to help sort you out.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 4, 2008)

mintminty59 said:
			
		

> so you think she will regenerate tho , there is some fat buds on the bottom , intresting thought tho. She has lost almost all her fan leaves and only the red leaves on the buds are whats keeping her alive at the moment.


 
 yes, the old buds will grow into new leaves and stems, a very enlightening process.  at 1st they look all twisted and smooth, then they grow out into perfect leaves. all you need do is leave lights on 24 hours a day. 2-3 weeks should show you new growth and when the size suits you just switch back to 12/12.  good luck!!:hubba:


----------



## jb247 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just chalk this grow up to "the learning curve". Very few of us had great success with our first grow, but we learned alot of what not to do. You will get better at this as you get more grows under your belt, so enjoy the fruits of your harvest and learn from your mistakes...keep it green.

Peace...j.b.


----------

